# Top 10 Holiday Gifts for Pet Lovers



## Petguide.com

This year, all of our pet editors got together and put together our list for Santa. We’ve been really nice, so if you’re looking for something to get us (HINT, HINT!), please surprise us with one of these, please!

Fravel










Touted as the world’s cutest suitcase, Fravel not only carries your clothes, but also wags its ears, has a little beating heart (that beats quicker when you’re moving), has a transparent handle, and adorable little paw wheels. EEPPP!

Dyson Groom










Grooming can be such a chore… so why not use another important chore tool to help you do it? The Dyson Groom attaches to most vacuums, but the best part is that this brush removes hair directly from your dog and sucks it straight into the vacuum.

Apocalypse Meow










The horror! The horror… you’ll feel if you don’t find this Apocalypse Meow T-shirt under your tree.

Molekule










Don’t let dander keep you down. The Molekule is the world’s first molecular air purifier. It breaks down harmful microscopic pollutants like allergens, mold, bacteria, viruses and even airborne chemicals.

UNIHABITAT Meowgaroo Jumpsuit











The next best thing to actually being a cat is dressing up like one and curling up with your kitty for a cat nap.

Nobilified










Your pet belongs in a museum. Make it official by commissioning a hand painted masterpiece of your dog or cat as royalty or by re-inventing a classic. At Nobilified, you just pick a painting, send them a picture of your pet, and they paint an original work of art!

Bird Dog Whiskey










Even if you aren’t a hunter, you’ll appreciate Bird Dog Whiskey – a cool selection of small batch, 10 year old and select stock Kentucky bourbons. Each bottle features a distinct flavor and bird dog breed. Choose from its famous Kentucky bourbon, flavored whisky, and dog-gone-good liqueurs.

Henry Ferrera Manchester Rain Boots










When it’s raining cats and dogs, these rain boots will keep your feet dry… even if you step in a poodle!


Cat Butt Plush Shoulder Purse










Shiba Inu Balaclava










Such warm! Much fashion! Very winter! WOW!

Have a Pawsitively Happy Holiday
~Petguide.com


----------

